
Biochemical Pathways Wall Charts - wuschel
http://biochemical-pathways.com/
======
vikramkr
That is beautiful. I hope the Roche branding means it's been quintuple checked
- I'd love to have a version of that on my wall but I'd be perpetually
terrified of a nosy biochemist (or a bored enough me) finding a typo haha.

I love how the metabolic pathways one is split into domains of metabolism and
you can see the substrates and all that cross boundaries. You can really see
how any level of zooming in would be it's own intensive area of biochemical
research that you could give a hundred PhDs in, whether looking at the large
scale interactions between each domain of metabolism, or looking at the
details of one pathway, or the structure and functioning of just a single
component of one of the enzymes.

------
wuschel
Also: The Kegg pathways for Homo Sapiens as found at
[https://www.genome.jp/kegg-
bin/show_pathway?hsa01100](https://www.genome.jp/kegg-
bin/show_pathway?hsa01100)

------
daly
Where can I get a printed copy?

